# N/A sr20de



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

question for all u N/A specialists. how possible is it to make say.... 200-220hp off a N/A sr20de? how much money u think it will take? my limit is $5,000, how close will that even get me? i was goin for the BB sr20det. i was gonna build that to make some horses. had my deposit on it and everything but now im thinkin bout staying on the N/A side of things. plus the engine itself isnt as expensive. any responses are appreciated. thanks


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

$1000 for JWT C-series cams
$1000 for custom intake manifold
$2500 for 2.2L stroked
$1000 for PP headwork
$800-$1000 for custom header
$800 for clutch, fuel pump, injectors etc
$300 for custom 3in exhaust

That should get you started


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks. this thread can be deleted


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Just get a VE and you got 190hp. Easy to get 200hp. I have about 220hp (185whp) with the basic bolt on's. You did not specify whp vs crank hp.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

bout how much does one of these bad boys cost?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *question for all u N/A specialists. how possible is it to make say.... 200-220hp off a N/A sr20de? how much money u think it will take? my limit is $5,000, how close will that even get me? i was goin for the BB sr20det. i was gonna build that to make some horses. had my deposit on it and everything but now im thinkin bout staying on the N/A side of things. plus the engine itself isnt as expensive. any responses are appreciated. thanks *


Are you talking wheel hp or crank hp? Does it have to run on pump gas? How good is the pump gas in your area if it has to run on pump gas? 

I think you can duplicate Andri Miko's motor for about 5 grand, it makes 200 wheel hp or about 230 crank hp.

This is a Sleeved 90 mm bore block, about 11.5:1 compresssion, JWT C3 cams and springs, headwork, O2 induction manifold, Hotshot gen 5 header, JWT ECU, UD pulleys. For 91 octane california gas you probably have to reduce the compresson to 11:1 and lose about 2-3 hp.

Mike


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

well no need now. i just put a deposit on a BBDET long block (no turbo, manifold, or injectors). prolly t3/t04e, or incon upgrade, 72lb injectors and fuel rail, and stock manifold if i go with incon. i think 5g's will take me a little farther this route. as much as i love all motor, id say higher horse is just as appealing


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

that sr20ve seems like a would be a sweet ass project


----------

